# SKY tv accessible in Alex?



## NEIL-H (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi,

NEIL-H here. My villa in Alex is soon to be ready after nearly 5-years under construction and I'm trying to sort out comms etc before I leave the U.K.

Is it possible to access SKY in Alex? Having spent several years in Algeria where we had SKY - but I was made aware we were on the fringe of the accessible range - , I have a spare SKY box up and running here at my UK address and it would be wonderfully simple in theory anyway to be able to bring this SKY box over to Alex and install it at the villa.

Could anyone who might have had a similar idea when they relocated to Egypt advise me if SKY viewing in the Nile Delta area of Egypt is possible?

Thank you in anticipation.

Rgds - NEIL-H


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

An alternative can be a Slingbox HowStuffWorks "How Slingbox Works"


----------

